# Cool Site: historic racing posters and programs



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

i stumbled on this site. very cool i saw a couple of programs from races i went to at limerock in the 70s/80s. a builder on another site made them into 1:32 posters to decorate his track. i'm going to do some in 1:64 for mine.
enjoy. mj
http://www.progcovers.com/motor/index.html


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for that!really cool!great source for the diorama guys here too!you should repost over in there neck of the woods!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*historic poster mashup*

i took a mosport program and created this poster for my track.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Excellent find citylights17!:thumbsup: The posters will make some cool billboards for around the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

i got a chance to look at the site in depth last night. not only is it filled with racing history but it is also a treasure trove of artwork. it is interesting to see how different countries, artists, and times displayed their idea of the sport/business of motorsport. i think (imho) that the british programs are the most boring, while the german especially from the 30s, 40s' and 50s are the most exciting and artistic. some even show the symbols of the third reich.(before they got americas industrial strength keg of whupass!) and the german cycle racing posters and programs are really cool too. i'm going to see if i can print some for my racing room.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

i got a chance to look at the site in depth last night. not only is it filled with racing history but it is also a treasure trove of artwork. it is interesting to see how different countries, artists, and times displayed their idea of the sport/business of motorsport. i think (imho) that the british programs are the most boring, while the german especially from the 30s, 40s' and 50s are the most exciting and artistic. some even show the symbols of the third reich.(before they got americas industrial strength keg of whupass!) and the german cycle racing posters and programs are really cool too. i'm going to see if i can print some for my racing room.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

What an excellent site! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for helping me fill my hard disk with more slot art. I love this stuff!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Awesome site, thanks man!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> Thanks for helping me fill my hard disk with more slot art. I love this stuff!


i just bought two 8GB USB drives for $14.99 each. i'm going to load all of my slot art and other stuff on to them so i don't have to use harddrive space. 8GB will hold lots of stuff!! its also good to have backup in case my computer goes down because alot of this stuff is hard to come by and collect. mj


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I import these kinds of images into my computer and use them for desktop backgrounds and screensaver photos. On the PC I use Picasa 3 (free from Google) to import and catalog the images and the Google Screensaver (free) to cycle through them as a screensaver. Google screensaver has a nice pan & zoom feature and you can point it to the Picasa collections. You can also use Webshots (free) on the PC to use pics as both your desktop background and screensaver. On the Mac, I use features that are built into the system (iPhoto and the built-in desktop and screensaver). On Linux, Webilder works very well but you'll probably want to disable the automatic downloader because it may download pics that you don't want. You can set it up to just cycle through the pics on your local machine. 

Disk space is not really an issue anymore. With 1.5 TB (that's 1500 GB) drives coming in around $130 and the 2.0 TB and 2.5 TB drives starting to show up for little more, nobody should be running out of disk space if you're running a modern OS. For example:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148337

The 1.5 TB drive costs $0.09 (9 cents) per gigabyte while the USB Flash drives are a whopping $1.88 per gigabyte. So even if you have to throw the 1.5 TB drive in a $40 Firewire or USB 2.0 external enclosure, it's still going to be an incredible bargain per unit of storage, still coming in well under $0.15 (15 cents) per gig.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*1.5 TB whew!!*

so what you are discribing in the second case is making it an external plug in drive with that encolsure??
sounds like you wont be "filling" your drive for a while. mj


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> o what you are discribing in the second case is making it an external plug in drive with that encolsure??


Yes. You just need to make sure the enclosure has the right internal interface for the type of drive, i.e. IDE or SATA (most very large drives are SATA), and then the enclosure connects to your computer via USB 2.0 or Firewire, whichever your computer supports (Macs support both). Putting a hard drive in an external enclosure is a very simple job. You can also buy an external drive already in an enclosure. They usually come with some sort of backup software. Very easy to install and get working on anything XP vintage or newer. I setup a 1.0 TB unit about a year ago and I still have around 850 GB free. 

The first hard drive I ever bought that was over 1 GB cost me around $300. Today, that much capacity will cost you 10 cents. Pretty amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*poster play time*

a couple more


----------

